# gonzo journalism = δημοσιογραφία τύπου "γκόνζο", ιμπρεσιονιστική δημοσιογραφία



## nickel (Aug 26, 2010)

Τον Γκόνζο (Gonzo the Great) τον ξέρετε, τον κακάσχημο μυταρόλα χαρακτήρα των Μάπετ. Gonzo είναι ο βλάκας στα ιταλικά και κάτι θα έχει να κάνει αυτό με την επιλογή του ονόματος. 








Δεν ξέρω αν έχει σχέση με τη δημοσιογραφία τύπου «γκόνζο». Gonzo journalism is a style of journalism that is written subjectively, often including the reporter as part of the story via a first-person narrative. The word Gonzo was first used in 1970 to describe an article by Hunter S. Thompson, who later popularized the style. The term has since been applied to other subjective artistic endeavors. (Wikipedia)

Μπερδεύτηκα από όσα διάβασα σε σχέση με την προέλευση του όρου, πάντως δεν πρόκειται για _βλακώδη_ δημοσιογραφία, αλλά ένα είδος υποκειμενικής δημοσιογραφίας, το είδος της ερευνητικής δημοσιογραφίας που απαιτεί (ή προσελκύει) την ανάμιξη του δημοσιογράφου.

Αλλά καλύτερα να αντιγράψω από μερικές ερμηνείες που δόθηκαν όταν αυτοκτόνησε ο Τόμσον (ή Τόμπσον) το 2005 ή όταν κυκλοφόρησε το δίωρο ντοκιμαντέρ για τη ζωή του κ.λπ.


Γίνεται διάσημος τόσο για τις οξυδερκείς πολιτικές και κοινωνικές παρατηρήσεις του όσο και για τον πρωτότυπο τρόπο γραφής του, τη λεγόμενη Δημοσιογραφία Γκόνζο, στην οποία τα γεγονότα παρουσιάζονται σε πρώτο πρόσωπο, διογκωμένα στην φαντασία του παρατηρητή, μείγμα δημοσιογραφίας και μυθιστορίας, με ακραίο, εξπρεσιονιστικό ύφος.
http://www.skai.gr/news/opinions/article/40097/Χάντερ-Τόμπσον/
«Γκόνζο» ονομάστηκε το είδος της δημοσιογραφίας στο οποίο ο συντάκτης εμπλέκεται τόσο στην υπόθεση που διερευνά, ώστε καταλήγει να γίνει ο ίδιος κεντρική φιγούρα της ιστορίας. Ο όρος δημιουργήθηκε από τον Αμερικανό συγγραφέα Χάντερ Σ. Τόμσον για να περιγράψει απόλυτα το παραληρηματικό στυλ γραφής του, αλλά και για να χαρακτηρίσει τελικά και τον ιλιγγιώδη τρόπο ζωής του ιδίου
http://www.e-go.gr/cinemag/summary1.asp?catid=10183&subid=2&pubid=1246521&tag=7535
θα πρέπει να προσθέσει σ' αυτήν τη λίστα και το όνομα του Χάντερ Σ. Τόμπσον, του δημιουργού της δημοσιογραφίας «γκόνζο» ή «ιμπρεσιονιστικής δημοσιογραφίας», όπως επίσης λέγεται, τον πιο δηκτικό και συγχρόνως φωτισμένο Αμερικανό δημοσιογράφο - συγγραφέα των τελευταίων δεκαετιών
http://archive.enet.gr/online/online_text?c=113&id=29187776
Οι περισσότεροι γνωρίζουν το έργο του "Φόβος και παράνοια στο Λας Βέγκας" - "Fear and loathing in Las Vegas" που γύρισε ο Τέρυ Γκίλιαμ, αλλά ο Χάντερ Τόμπσον ήταν ο "ιδρυτής" της δημοσιογραφίας "Γκόνζο", μιας βιωματικής και απροκάλυπτα υποκειμενικής σύνθεσης ρεπορτάζ και λογοτεχνίας. 
http://histologion-gr.blogspot.com/2005/02/hunter-s-thompson-in-memoriam.html

Τρέιλερ του ντοκιμαντέρ:


----------



## Earion (Aug 26, 2010)

Παρεπόμενη εφαρμογή του πόρου Gonzo στην gonzo πορνογραφία, όπου η κάμερα "ταυτίζεται" με την οπτική γωνία του (άνδρα, φυσικά) θεατή, ο οποίος γίνεται έτσι το ίδιο το κέντρο του θεάματος, του γεγονότος, και εντέλει του κόσμου. Το αποκορύφωμα δηλαδή της αυτοαναγόρευσης του ατόμου σε σημείο παγκόσμιας αναφοράς.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 26, 2010)

Ερωτήματα γεννηθέντα από τα παραπάνω:

Τα ρεπορτάζ τού Star Channel από Μύκονο, Πάρο, Σκιάθο και Γιουροβίζιον (Νίκος Τσιλιπουνιδάκης a.k.a. Τσίλι, Ιορδάνης Παπακυριάκου a.k.a. ρεπόρτερ Ιορδάνης, Γρηγόρης Μπάκας a.k.a. ρεπόρτερ Γρηγόρης, και Κατερίνα Σουλιώτη αντίστοιχα — περισσότερα εδώ) συνιστούν δείγματα δημοσιογραφίας τύπου γκόνζο;
Η πορνογραφία τύπου γκόνζο σε τι διαφέρει (επί της ουσίας) από το POV;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 26, 2010)

Το καλύτερο ρεπορτάζ που έχω δει μέχρι τώρα στο Σταρ: "Η Σάσα Μπάστα μαθαίνει σκι."


----------



## JimAdams (Aug 26, 2010)

Στο έργο ''Φόβος κ παράνοια στο Λ.Β'' του Τόμσον, υπάρχει ο χαρακτήρας _Ντόκτορ Γκόνζο_ (στην ταινία τον υποδύεται εκπληκτικά ο Μπενίσιο Ντελ Τόρο). Ο όρος είναι καθαρά δημιούργημα του Τόμσον και μάλιστα έχει καθιερώσει και το χαρακτηριστικό σηματάκι.


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2010)

Σχεδόν με βάζει στον πειρασμό να φέρω τον όρο στα δικά μου ενδιαφέροντα:
*gonzo lexicography* : ένα είδος νεοτζονσονιανής ιμπρεσιονιστικής και άκρως υποκειμενικής λεξικογραφίας, που θα φέρει μια φρέσκια ανάσα στα λεξικά και θα κάνει τον κόσμο να θέλει να τα χρησιμοποιεί, αν όχι για να μάθει, τουλάχιστον για να διασκεδάσει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 26, 2010)

Σαπό!


----------



## sarant (Aug 26, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Ερωτήματα γεννηθέντα από τα παραπάνω:
> 
> Η πορνογραφία τύπου γκόνζο σε τι διαφέρει (επί της ουσίας) από το POV;


Μου λένε ότι στην πορνογραφία γκόνζο η κοπέλα πρώτα χαιρετάει τον φακό, λέει "γεια σας με λένε Τάδε, είμαι 19 χρονών, από το Δείνα, και μ' αρέσει να (διάφορα ακατονόμαστα)" και μετά προχωράει στα περαιτέρω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 26, 2010)

sarant said:


> Μου λένε ότι στην πορνογραφία γκόνζο η κοπέλα πρώτα χαιρετάει τον φακό, λέει "γεια σας με λένε Τάδε, είμαι 19 χρονών, από το Δείνα, και μ' αρέσει να (διάφορα ακατονόμαστα)" και μετά προχωράει στα περαιτέρω.


Είναι δηλαδή, με άλλα λόγια, η πορνογραφία που γκρεμίζει τον τέταρτο τοίχο;


----------



## Earion (Aug 27, 2010)

Η Βικιπαίδεια είναι πιο σαφής στο λήμμα Point of view pornography, Ζάζουλα, και υπάγει το είδος αυτό στη γενικότερη κατηγορία της *γκονζοϊκής πορνογραφίας*. Φαίνεται πως με την εξέλιξη του είδους (γιατί μετράει κάμποσα χρόνια αυτή η μόδα) χρειάστηκε η stricto sensu *αυτοπαθής οφθαλμοπορνεία* ή *πορνοβλεψία* να απομονωθεί με νέο όρο από τα παρεμφερή προϊόντα. Κατά τα λεγόμενα της Βίκης, τώρα πλέον η γκονζοϊκή πορνογραφία, λόγω και της επιτυχημένης παρουσίας της, θεωρείται κάτι ευρύτερο, που αντιδιαστέλλεται προς τη *μυθοπλαστική πορνογραφία* ή *πορνογραφία με υπόθεσ*η (feature pornography). (Τα λέω αυτά γιατί είχα μείνει στις εντυπώσεις από παλιότερες εποχές, τότε που είχε πρωτοεμφανιστεί το είδος. Ειδικότερα οι Γάλλοι σκηνοθέτες πορνό μιλούσαν με αγανάκτηση για την εισβολή του "λε γκονζό" που απειλούσε να τους πάρει τη δουλειά. Στη συνέχεια προσαρμόστηκαν και η ευρωπαϊκή πορνοβιομηχανία ακολούθησε νέους δρόμους).


----------

